# Vortex Viper HD spotting scope



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I bought the scope new about 1 month ago. Scope has only been used around the house. Scope is angled and is 15x45x65. Pm me with questions or text asking 525 obo. 801-309-9221





































Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I also have a window mount that will go with the scope as well

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

That's a great price man! I got one last year for much more than that.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks i feel its a fair price. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I will trade you for a 1999 mercury cougar.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for offer but ill pass

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

hunting777 said:


> I will trade you for a 1999 mercury cougar.


Now if that was a 1969 Mercury Cougar.......


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lets go 450

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Replied. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ttt

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Great price for that scope!


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sold

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Ill take seconds if sale falls through.


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

Someone got a great deal there!!


----------

